
Show HN: Let me Focus – Cure mobile addiction - pawurb
https://focus.apki.io/
======
pawurb
This app I made has been around for a while. It basically takes a core idea
from a popular Forest app and executes it with minimal overhead. So far I've
gathered mixed responses about it, from positive ones to ones accousing me of
scam.

Any feedback is appreciated. Ping me if you want a promo code to download it
for free.

